#  Erste Hilfe >   wie bewahre ich auswurf richtig auf ???? dringend >

## tcc

Hallo, ich hatte die Tage einen Infekt mit Halsschmerzen Fieber und so weiter...
nun es ist noch nicht ganz weg, da ich aber unter bronchitis leide und mein auswurf immer weiß war, hatte ich heute richtiges gewebe(fleisch) mit dabei. Habe es sofort in den Tiefkühler gemacht, da mei Hausarzt erst Montag wieder da ist....war das richtig :Huh?: 
Hab derzeit totale Panik, was auch immer es sein könnte..
Danke für ne Info

----------


## dreamchaser

Bakterien gehen durch Kühlung kaputt, die Gewebsstruktur kann man auch nach Kühlung noch erkennen.
Wenn du so beunruhigt bist, dann stell dich doch beim Vertreter deines Hausarztes vor - jeder Hausarzt hat einen Vertreter!!!! Also ab zum Arzt!

----------

